# increase power



## hary (Jul 21, 2010)

does anybody know how i can adust the horsepower in my L 3430 kubota tractor Kubota tells me i can't but thats kubota does anybody know any way of doing it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I would highly recommend you do not mess with your diesels timing or injector pump, if that's what you mean. Not sure, but I do know that is a risky area!


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

I got to agree with tractor beam.

Unless you have the extra cash to play, messing with the stock HP ratings will increase wear and tear on the machine quickly .. and possibly break it straight away.

I'm curious though what's the need of more HP? 

I mean if you going to enter tractor pulls and have the cash to play that's one thing (you could get a turbo charger for that) but if it's a work machine you NEED and use ... it's better too trade up to a larger machine


----------

